# Summer Treatments for EAB



## Michael Payne (Jul 19, 2016)

So the temp is 90-100 out and I have clients wishing to still treat for EAB this year. Suggestions?


----------



## Michael Payne (Jul 19, 2016)

Are you using TREE-age still this time of year?


----------



## ATH (Jul 19, 2016)

How bad is EAB pressure? Are they hitting that area hard enough that the tree is going to be worse off if you wait until the fall or next spring to treat it? If not, I'd treat it then. If it is hitting that hard yes, I'd use TREE-age (G4...forget the old formulation!), have them water the tree well for 2-3 days before you come and 1-2 after you treat it. You could also treat with dinotefuran bark spray (Safari or Transtect) if it is hitting that hard and fast you really need to get after them equally hard and fast. I wouldn't use dinotefuran any other time of the year because it is so expensive. Imidacloprid (soil drench right around the base of the tree) works just as well, but takes longer to get into the tree... If you are treating this fall or in the spring, use the lower cost product. If you need it in the tree now, use the faster acting product (dinotefuran). TREE-age works better, but also costs more and takes longer to apply. You might double up...say bark spray and TREE-age now. Then hit it with imidacloprid in the spring of 2017 and TREE-age as soon as the leaves are on in 2018.

Again, that is all assuming the pressure is heavy. If it is not that bad there yet, Imidacloprid soil treatments spring 2017 (and every year after).


----------



## Scottie Ash tree seed (Dec 18, 2016)

*I find that Temperature problem worries outweighed by probable damage produced by EAB during peak heat of summer. Just make sure you apply during cooler early morning, when trunk inject uptake is quickest/best. * But...because of possible foliage damage caused by treatment uptake from direct sunlight, or Osmosis pressure issues. Manufacturers actually advise against applications during one month period, then OK to resume again until Fall. They warn against applying during Drought, but scientifically that's no problem for Ash since species classified as top Drought survivor.  A potential problem with Imidacloprid Drench or trunk inject is that it needs to be properly applied in April, Mid May latest. Not because product has slow uptake time, but because Imidacloprid can only kill off Adult leaf feeders and first two stages of larvae successfully. Application does not affect damaging 3rd & 4th instar stages, which last one scores the trees Cambium deeply.


----------

